# Japan, New Zealand....



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

These are a couple places I'd like to travel. Anyone ever been to either of these countries? What's the best bet for snowboarding there? I've never done any heli-riding, so I'm completely uninitiated when it comes to REAL back country  Actually, the most I've ever done is some glade riding, and I'd call it like "blue square" glade riding compared to some places.

Anyhow, I've heard some people talk about snowboarding in these places, but haven't heard much detail. If you have a cool story or got some nice tips post them here.  I know the season in New Zealand is like June to October which is awesome. 

I wish all my friends weren't married. It's going to be hard finding someone to go with


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*What I learned on my summer vacation*

So while I was working down in New Zealand for the summer, I had a co-worker named Tony who kept quiet and to himself. I on the other hand was a loud cocky American who boasted about snowboarding in Jackson Hole and Valdez Alaska. Another co-worked noted that Tony was quite the “shit-hot” snowboarder himself. “You should go riding with Tone sometime” my worker buddy insisted. It seemed unlikely that this meek guy could rip because every time I tried to impress upon him to get radical he declined. He didn’t like to drink or party.

Then one day someone pointed out an unbelievable line through the rocks. I couldn’t believe it, it was so sick and sketch at the same time. They said it was Tony’s. He was the type to go at it alone. Humm, I need to ride with this guy I thought.

Soon after I was hearing all the hype about Tony, we hooked up for a run and a hike. I followed him to someplace he said he had gone before. While I followed in his every footstep I couldn’t help but to fear for where we were going. I’m not much of a mountain goat but my God, this was an extreme place we were going. The exposure to this peak was the gnarliest I had ever seen in New Zealand. I was getting scared shitless. When we reached the peak this is what I saw:









Tony’s mission in life is to follow in Jesus’ footsteps every step of the way. He is truly righteous, more so than anybody I've ever met. So here I was trying to follow in his path. What I felt was unlike anything I have ever felt since. Who did I think I was to try and follow in such a righteous path? How would I fair at the right hand of the Father? I was a heathen and a sinner. I would be cast out of Heaven for my selfishness. How weak and humbled I felt. That’s what Tony revealed to me that day on the high peak so close to God and he did it without saying a single word. Look at the smile on his face. Is he saying that he is number one or is he pointing to the almighty?

Tony gave up snowboarding to pursue a greater goal, he even worked here for 7 years picking up the dead and dying off the streets of India. Sewa Ashram - Home He now lives off the grid on an Island somewhere raising a family of his own.

Look at the line he did on the other face straight ahead. You can see a traverse to a 4 foot coulior which he said was so narrow that while he was pointing it through he had to narrow his shoulders. His board was scratching wall on both sides.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Dude, that looks like some seriously fun and rockin' terrain. Nice pic suburban. I'm jealous...


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

What a great story. Amazing pic, too. I hope to shred terrain like that someday.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I haven't been to Japan but everyone I know who goes there says it's super sick. Epic pow for sure. I'd assume that it's gonna be more expensive than NZ. I've done NZ with next to nothing in my pocket but just the willingness to stay and the ability to earn my keep.

My friend Sammy in Japan


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I gotta admire that. How was your trip to NZ btw?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*oh yeah, heaps of pow Mate!*



phile00 said:


> I gotta admire that. How was your trip to NZ btw?


I've spend six summers down there, around July-September. I love it as it's an English speaking country that seems to have kept themselves less corrupted in comparison to our great US of A. 
Here are some pics:
Picasa Web Albums - Suburban Blend - Ohau I like t...
Picasa Web Albums - Suburban Blend - Methven Helis...

and links:
Lake Wanaka, New Zealand, Home Page
Queenstown New Zealand ? NZ?s Premier Visitor Destination
NZsnowboard.com // The Home Of New Zealand Snowboarding


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> I've spend six summers down there, around July-September. I love it as it's an English speaking country that seems to have kept themselves less corrupted in comparison to our great US of A.
> Here are some pics:
> Picasa Web Albums - Suburban Blend - Ohau I like t...
> Picasa Web Albums - Suburban Blend - Methven Helis...
> ...


Awesome! I'm going to check these out later today. Thanks for posting.


----------

